# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  HP Dat drive C1554C

## CLOCKMAN

Το συγκεκριμένο dat drive είναι αμεταχείριστο στο κουτί του, συνδεσμολογία SCSI.
Για backup και λοιπά
Τιμή 120€ περιοχή Αθήνα, χέρι με χέρι.
Πληροφορίες με PM

----------

